# red cherry shrimp and hard water



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi, my water has about 120ppm calcium, which is considered hard.

Will cherry shrimps good well in the water?

For all those pros about there, what is the best water quality for these little guys?
Eg, PH, hardness, etc

Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think that is that hich in Ca for shrimp....what is the Kh/pH readings?


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

PH is near neutral, some got algae growth in tank. 

Toronto tap water generally have very good water quality. 

But i am just worried that the shrimps might die since they are very sensitive little creatures.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It seems like they're most sensitive to the bad stuff like NH3/NH4, NO2, NO3.. They're cool with the PH & KH.


----------



## tundra girl (Mar 2, 2006)

My tap is a little higher than yours and my shrimp do fine cherries are actually a hard water shrimp anyway. Now CRS you might have a problem with .


----------

